
The Social Commerce Attribution Problem - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/26/the-social-commerce-attribution-problem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
satp
A known issue, I remember listening a talk where Gokul at Facebook used to
position themselves as mid-funnel company. The entire online display
advertising space today is direct response & bottom of the funnel as search
advertising. Companies like Vizu (now Nielsen) is trying to address this
measurement of brand lift, question is do brands believe in them!

